# 1st Place in CONCACAF, btw



## oh canada (Mar 31, 2022)

ho hum, just another first place achievement for Canada's senior national teams.


----------



## espola (Mar 31, 2022)

The USA MNT embarrassed themselves by "celebrating" after losing to Costa Rica because they didn't get beat by 5 or more goals.


----------



## dad4 (Mar 31, 2022)

espola said:


> The USA MNT embarrassed themselves by "celebrating" after losing to Costa Rica because they didn't get beat by 5 or more goals.


Thank goodness we don't have to play North Macedonia....


----------



## Brav520 (Mar 31, 2022)

Canada is still in pot 4 , which seems a little ridiculous considering Mexico and USA are in Pot 2


----------



## espola (Mar 31, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> Canada is still in pot 4 , which seems a little ridiculous considering Mexico and USA are in Pot 2


The pot assignments are based on FIFA rankings, not playoff results.  Mexico is ranked #9, USA #15, Canada #38.


----------



## Brav520 (Mar 31, 2022)

espola said:


> The pot assignments are based on FIFA rankings, not playoff results.  Mexico is ranked #9, USA #15, Canada #38.


yeah, did Canada start way back in the rankings at start of qualification?

more a flaw in the FIFA rankings

They went 2-0-2 vs Mexico and US during qualification , I feel like they should be in at least pot 3 

Looks like Mexico just moved to 9th, US down to 15


----------



## espola (Mar 31, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> yeah, did Canada start way back in the rankings at start of qualification?
> 
> more a flaw in the FIFA rankings
> 
> ...


FIFA Rankings page can be expanded to show recent history --









						FIFA
					

The official site of the international governing body of football with news, national associations, competitions, results, fixtures, development, organisation, world rankings, statistics, the International Football Association Board, history, laws of the game, futsal, publications, downloads...




					www.fifa.com


----------



## oh canada (Apr 1, 2022)

Ugh! Rough WC draw for Canada. USA the easiest group ever? Spain - Germany draw, yuck.


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Apr 1, 2022)

oh canada said:


> Ugh! Rough WC draw for Canada. USA the easiest group ever? Spain - Germany draw, yuck.


Seriously?  How is Canada’s soooo much worse?

Group F
2
16
24
38

Group B
5
15
21
39/18/27


----------



## Brav520 (Apr 2, 2022)

There is no such thing as an Easy WC draw for USA.

That is a tough group for the Canada 

looks like US got all the late window games , so 8am for us 

https://www.sportingnews.com/us/amp/soccer/news/fifa-world-cup-schedule-2022-match-dates-times-team-fixtures/rikum04od4igad8n0o8yanoo


----------



## Brav520 (Apr 8, 2022)

Heard Berhalter being interviewed this week and he said that if Wales qualify , then based solely on FIFA  rankings the US group would actually be the toughest one


----------

